# ZDNet: Best Kit List, Jun/Jul '08



## Lenny (May 30, 2008)

I've only just come across this feature, but I think it's a monthly thing. Anyway, here's the link:

Hardware 2.0 “Best Kit List” for Jun/Jul 08 | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com

The feature covers CPUs, Motherboards, Graphics Cards, Hard Drives, RAM, Sound Cards/Speakers, Coolers, PSUs, Cases and Monitors.

Something I found interesting was that the best CPU, Motherboard, Graphics Card and RAM that are suggested are the ones I'm hoping to put in my new build in September (bragging rights, here I come!  ): _Intel QX9770_, Asus _Striker II_, _nVidia 9800GX2_ and _Corsair TwinX Dominator_ (DDR3 PC12800).

It's an interesting read even if you're not in the market for new components as it's a chance to see what a hardware journalist thinks about current components.










Can I haz Tek fourum plz?


----------



## Commonmind (May 30, 2008)

> Can Lenny haz tek forim pweese?



I second that!

Nice find, I haven't really been to ZDNet's main site for a while, despite being a fan of some of their publications.


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2008)

Brian's very busy at the mo, sadly, so there'll be nothing in the way of new forums and features and whatever else for a while. Until then, we might as well flood Gaming. 

---

I rarely visit the main site (maybe if I'm having a bored hour), but I'm signed up for various e-mails from ZDNet, as well as a sister site Tech Republic.

Just looking at the processors, I'm starting to think about the Wolfdale over the QX9770... though if I don't try overclocking, there might not be much point.


----------



## Overread (May 31, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Wolfdale .


 
its got wolf in the name - that means its got to be good


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2008)

It's not bad. Not as high-end as the QX9770, but it's a good processor (quad core, 3.0ghz) that's cheap and can be overclocked to 4.3ghz (at the very least) and still be air-cooled.

EDIT: What am I saying? The Wolfdale is dual core, not quad. This is why you never do Technology when you've just woken up, kids.


----------



## Happy Joe (May 31, 2008)

Lenny's Tech forum? ... YES, yes, yes, yessss!

I don't foresee significant comp. mods, on mine, before next year;  Except, perhaps, a different OS.  (Although I may be modding one of the old ones into an entertainment comp. with Bluray, for movies, rather than buying a Bluray player).

Enjoy!


----------

